# cancer run fund



## Gazzer

i have been informed that a charity run is being done by connors family in aid of his death.
steve and i have pledged £60 each and Phil (TT4pj) has pledged £80 to make it up to an astounding £200 start off.

i know its so close after the joint fund and i appologise for bringing this to you guys n gals, but charity is charity and we do have the ability to help without being charity slappers.
thx gazz


----------



## NaughTTy

You can add another £20 from me Gazz. Just need to know when & how to donate - I guess they'll have a JustGiving page or something?


----------



## SalsredTT

NaughTTy said:


> You can add another £20 from me Gazz. Just need to know when & how to donate - I guess they'll have a JustGiving page or something?


You can add me to that (a cause very dear to my heart) but I will need also to know how and when to donate.


----------



## Gazzer

Sent: Yesterday, 22:23 
From: TT4PJ 
To: gazzer1964 
Hiya,
This is the e-mail I had from Sarah with the info on the fund.

Hi Phill

Many thanks for your post on the thread, I have been meaning to post a message of thanks but was just waiting until the cheque arrived and Jenny had decided which charities to donate it to.

Once again thank you so much for your very kind sponsorship for the Race for Life, that is really generous of you all considering everything that you have done for us already.

I have actually started training already and was out at 7.30am this morning running! It was something that really helped me last year when I lost my husband and I'm proud to be doing it for Connor as well this year.

I have just set up a Just Giving page which can be found at http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/sarahwills1078

I think Jenny has got one too and I will find out the address of hers but as you say it's a few months away yet so there's plenty of time.

Thank you again and hope that you are well.

Sarahswills 
TT Forum Newbee

pm i received yesterday evening.........can a mod make this a stickie as i also feel about cancer having lost my mother at aged 12. wd fellas for diving in so soon after the last one........gazz


----------



## Gazzer

my view is on this that once again we do the funds to phope and he sends them on to the site. that way we know as a forum what we have sent.

phope can u supply an addy please m8ee and get this as a stickie once again please


----------



## Wallsendmag

If you set up a just giving account they get Gift Aid to boost the total.


----------



## phope

Yup - it's better if people donate individually to the JustGiving addresses, as the donations can then be boosted with gift aid from the taxman, which isn't the case if the club donates on people's behalf

Every little helps


----------



## Gazzer

phope said:


> Yup - it's better if people donate individually to the JustGiving addresses, as the donations can then be boosted with gift aid from the taxman, which isn't the case if the club donates on people's behalf
> 
> Every little helps


okie doke, can it be made a stickie then and i shall get my dosh sent over. gazz


----------



## rocolin

u are right


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Everyone

I will dontate to this too. To those who sent us best wishes last year for my step-daughter, Georgina, she just recently ran/walked on a locally organised event for the Race for Life. It is one year since she had her new heart on sunday at the age of 15 and all is going really well. It is extremely important to help these organisations if you can.

Gill


----------



## SteviedTT

I'd forgotten all about this  Money pledged has just been sent.


----------

